# Probleme mit dem OSGi-Framework



## Xeonkryptos (10. Nov 2011)

Ich möchte mich etwas in das OSGi-Framework einarbeiten und soweit klappt auch alles. Ich programmiere in Eclipse und nutze, um mir auch Arbeit zu ersparen, den Equinox-Server von Eclipse, damit meine Programme unter OSGi laufen können, aber jedesmal, wenn ich irgendein Programm starte, sei es auch nur ein Hello World-Prog zum Testen bekomme ich dutzende Fehlermeldungen. Es sind immer die gleichen und dagegen kann ich nichts machen:

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.debug.ui 4 0 2011-11-10 18:18:55.052
!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent ERROR
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.DebugUIPlugin.start() of bundle org.eclipse.debug.ui.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:734)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:683)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:381)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:389)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1131)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:544)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:457)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:438)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:1)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:230)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:340)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalStateException: Workbench has not been created yet.
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.getWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.contextlaunching.LaunchingResourceManager.startup(LaunchingResourceManager.java:546)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.DebugUIPlugin.getLaunchingResourceManager(DebugUIPlugin.java:306)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.DebugUIPlugin.start(DebugUIPlugin.java:507)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:711)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:702)
	... 12 more
Root exception:
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Workbench has not been created yet.
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.getWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.contextlaunching.LaunchingResourceManager.startup(LaunchingResourceManager.java:546)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.DebugUIPlugin.getLaunchingResourceManager(DebugUIPlugin.java:306)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.DebugUIPlugin.start(DebugUIPlugin.java:507)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:711)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:683)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:381)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:389)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1131)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:544)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:457)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:438)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:1)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:230)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:340)
```

Ich weiß nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. Diese Probleme liegen für meine Augen innerhalb. Es kann sein, dass irgendeine Einstellung falsch getroffen wurde, ich habe mir aber einige Tutorials dazu angeschaut und diese Nachempfunden, aber bei jedem Treten diese Fehlermeldungen auf.
Das Programm startet, zumindest gibt es mir eine Ausgabe aus, aber die Exceptions machen mich doch sehr stutzig...


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2011)

OSGi with Eclipse Equinox - Tutorial

Das geht sicher.


----------



## Xeonkryptos (10. Nov 2011)

Das ist auch einer der Tutorials, die ich mir angeschaut habe. Auch dort hab ich diese Fehlermeldung bekommen... Die Fehlermeldung kommt auch dutzende Male hintereinander...

Eine Ausgabe wie "Hello World" kommt zwar auch, am Ende, aber eine Fehlermeldung verheißt eigentlich nie etwas gutes.


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2011)

Du solltest dem Tutorial exakt folgen, dann git es auch keine Fehlermeldungen.


----------

